
How to Market Your SaaS Product - sewarts
http://blog.evantodesk.com/post/how-to-market-your-saas-product?category=journey
======
trjordan
Assumptions that apply to this author, but may not apply to your business:

\- The pricing is $15 / user a month. This is a small purchase for businesses.

\- The product is in a crowded market. Comparison shopping is the norm.

\- The target is SMBs. Simplicity / ease-of-use is big for this market, vs
larger businesses.

\- The product is in a mature market. People have well-defined expectations of
what this software should do.

\- The audience is customer support, or perhaps generalists / founders.

\- Testing the software in "production" is hard, because it requires you to
answer support tickets through it. It may be impossible to get full value from
this product without committing to a trial, which implies a certain amount of
investment.

The conclusions in the post are highly dependent on the specifics of this
product and market, so take them with a grain of salt. If you're making a
better CI/CD tool, or a better analytics dashboard, you may find that an
entirely different approach works for you.

------
m-sed
How Capterra compares to g2crowd, getapp, or software advice?

------
izzak
nice

